# Replacing headlights



## LilKeeeith (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all, this is my first post. 

I'm trying to upgrade my headlights without going HID. I have a 2010 Altima coupe, which uses H11 low beams. I'm going to upgrade to the Sylvania H11ST (silver star) halogens, same bulb just much clearer white without the annoying glare of xenon. 

Replacing the light on my old Saab took a matter of seconds. Looked under the hood of my coupe and that's no longer the case, so i looked at the manual. The manual says to go to the Nissan dealership which I did. I was quoted 2 hours labor @ $90 per hour plus $60 for the bulbs, definitely not worth it. 

I found this thread online
How to Replace a Headlight Bulb in a Nissan Altima | eHow.com

I'm assuming that 2007 and beyond altima's are comparable? I took some pictures under my hood and only found one bolt where they claim I should find two for the coolant overflow tank.

Essentially what I need to know is if anyone has a walk through on how to switch out the bulbs without having to take it to the dealership. I'd consider myself having better than average technical and mechanical ability, just need some tips.

:newbie:
Thanks!


----------



## srspicer (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello Lil K & Everyone,

This is also my first post.

Just purchased my first Nissan, an 08' Altima 2.5 4dr. I purchased it for my wife to use for her new job, she will be putting tons of miles on it in the next year. Already put 600mi in two weeks. She liked it the best out of Honda, Toyota & Nissan because of the head room.
I'm not trying to highjack this thread, just figured I could get my question answered here. What would be the advantage of upgrading to the HID headlights? 
Please continue with the regularly scheduled thread....

Thanks in advance!

Scott


----------

